# Axles for 69.95



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Check these out... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...dZViewItemQQcategoryZ43972QQitemZ120596473552

I found these while looking for an axle for my buddy let me know what yall think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

get what ya pay for.... that's all Im saying....


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

says they beat or exceed oem standards and come with a warranty. why not give them a try?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

tyler'sgrizz said:


> says they beat or exceed oem standards and come with a warranty. why not give them a try?


In that case I "say" I have a 10 inch................................................























kicker sub in my truck. Just gonna take my word for it cause I said it?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought a cheap front left axle for my brute, been on for almost two years turning 29.5s with no problems. For the price and there "said" two year warranty, it wouldn't hurt to try them.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha Hopefully someone will tune in that has gotten one of these before. They have some good reviews so You never know might be a good axle for cheap.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You don't know until ya try, heck I blow $70 on beer...:thinking:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> You don't know until ya try, heck I blow $70 on beer...:thinking:


agreed... LOL... and you just end up leaving it on the ground/tree/nearest tire....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd try em.. I'm on 2 years almost with what most said was a "junk" cv man/cv restoration" axle from ebay. I'm not real easy on em' either..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know i got a brand new 65 dolalr axle from ebay on my 300 and it is thicker then my stock on the shaft....has held up awesome when my other breaks i will get another one of these....


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Why not get one to try. You never know, it might be a good axle.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ordered last night I will let yall know how she does


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are the axles you buy and put em in right before you sell your wheeler. "Hey man look, it's got brand new axles!!!!"


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

If they are anything like stock alxes then I wouldn't have a problem. My bike stills has three factory axles and one gorilla. And I wasn't the one who broke the one that the gorilla replaced.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

I have had one on my brute for about 6months with no problems


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm an odds man and, just think, there's a 50% chance it will hold up and a 50% chance it'll break....not bad odds.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

agreed rack high. Im still ripping on all 4 stock axles from 2008 with 29.5 mudzillas. I think the older brutes are the ones that have more problems with axles. My buddys is a 2006 and when he bought it he had to replace all axles and the one that broke was a stock axle off an 08 brute so we will see.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will say I bought a new complete axle from CVMAN on ebay in Jan. Raced all year on it with no issues. It was like $90 shipped. I will buy them again If I ever break another one. I would atleast try them...I am sure they are the same as OEM....maybe. These may be different than CVMAN's...but so far I am shocked and happy with my cheap axle...lol.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

650Brute said:


> I'd try em.. I'm on 2 years almost with what most said was a "junk" cv man/cv restoration" axle from ebay. I'm not real easy on em' either..



yep...my above post! That the guy I got mine from. I didn't have a load of Cash for a Gorilla at the time and needed to race. Crap...All year with no issues. The shaft was thicker than the OEM. He also has what he calls Monster Axles that are thicker inside as well. I honestly thought it would break after a few races...its been a great one.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

69.95 FTW:rockn:


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

might have to look into this


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

650Brute said:


> I'd try em.. I'm on 2 years almost with what most said was a "junk" cv man/cv restoration" axle from ebay. I'm not real easy on em' either..


 Same here running 28" zillas and just broke front right one from gambet axles going with another cv restoration one they have both fronts for 109.00 bucs on ebay cant beat it. thats what im getting soon had good luck and have a warnt.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I was going to tell you the one I bought and put in at Mudstock. But they raised the price on them... When I got mine, it was 69.95 with free shipping from Florida, Ebay, but he has raised the price to 99.95 with 11.00 shipping now.... My cheap axle made it through Mudstock, and is still going strong...


----------

